# Round Flat Glass?



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok here is a question.

Where can I find flat glass cut into round pieces of around 1" diameter?
Im not sure the exact size i need it might be 1 1/8". But you get the idea.
I'm sure I have seen pieces like that being sole somewhere, I just can't think of where.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

The only place I can think of would be your local glass retailer...but honestly, I don't even know if they'd have anything that specific. You could always get some plexi at a home improvement store and cut it yourself...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I found a site that sold old clock faces (circular flat glass) but it was about $6 a pop for a 2" diameter piece.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

If you have a hobby lobby near by they may carry them. I remember years ago the hobby sections of walmarts and kmarts had a decent selection of these and those; though recently the section seems to be getting smaller. A hardware store may have the equiptment to make them. Other than that there are those people that make glass art could search for one your area.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Would circular glass tile work?

http://www.glasstileoasis.com/item.asp?item=13337


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

How many do you need?

Sounds like the size you would fine in a flashlight.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

oh good call. flashlights might be perfect.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

At one time you could buy replacement glass for flashlights.


----------



## BallstonManor (Jul 31, 2008)

That's brilliant!

Even if you can't find replacement flashlight parts, your local dollar store will likely have a TON of flashlights to choose from. It's probably plastic, and not real glass, but you should be able to find quite a variety for a buck. And at the end of the day, you've also got a boat load of leftover bulbs and switches.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

Take the bulb and glass out of a flashlight and you're left with a handy compact battery holder/switch. A bargain for $1 or less.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok, I gotta know... What are you making with them? Curiosity got the best of me...


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

nixie said:


> Ok, I gotta know... What are you making with them? Curiosity got the best of me...


I was going to ask the same question.

I like those CFL Blacklights, but rain plays havoc on them and My haunt is way to big to keep covering them every night. Black light ONLY Passes through Clear standard glass.

Lexan, plexiglass, etc totally kill the effect, so those materials aren't useful as weather coverings.

Soooo, I'm Looking too.

I made my own glass covers last year for a few in-ground fixtures, but they were only modestly successful.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I found this on ebay:
Set of 53 circles for pendants, 1 inch by 4mm thich.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

nixie said:


> Ok, I gotta know... What are you making with them? Curiosity got the best of me...


I am making spooky picture frames. This one is almost done being painted.
Im planning to use a trim router and cut a rabbit in the back for the glass and the picture and the backing.

Thanks for the ideas all of you!


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I might be able to use lexan actually


----------

